# Wie Seamless?



## TheVirus (11. Februar 2002)

Hey.

Würd mal gerne wissen wie ich das bild hier seamless hinkrieg. Also so dass ich das kacheln kann und es trotzdem noch zusammenhängend ist.

Thanx

TheVirus


----------



## Yatho (11. Februar 2002)

Sorry, Anfängerfrage:

Was bedeutet "seamless"?!  

...wenn ihr fertiggelacht habt, erklärt es mir bitte!   

TATA


----------



## TheVirus (11. Februar 2002)

Seam = naht. Seamless = Nahtfrei.

Geht nur darum, dass ich die textur so zurecht schneiden kann, dass sie beim Kacheln (also wenn ich sie mehrmals aneinander klatsche) ihr muster beibehält und nicht irgendwelche Komischen sachen bei rauskommen.

Darum geht's!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## braindad (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Yatho _
> *Sorry, Anfängerfrage:
> 
> Was bedeutet "seamless"?!
> ...



lesen =)

nach seamless breschreibt er es: *"Also so dass ich das kacheln kann und es trotzdem noch zusammenhängend ist." 
*

btw: ich kann dazu leider keinen tupp geben, da ih mich noch nie um so was gekümmert hab, sry


----------



## nanda (12. Februar 2002)

aus dem ausschnitt oben gar nicht.

du brauchst sowohl in horizontaler als auch in vertikaler richtung jeweils zwei punkte im muster, die exakt identisch sind. dann geht man jeweils ein pixel zurück und speichert das ganze ab.


----------



## TheVirus (12. Februar 2002)

Hmmm... Wie gehe ich denn vor wenn ich sowas von vornerein erstellen will?

Thanx schonmal

TheVirus


----------



## Duddle (12. Februar 2002)

man muss nur wissen wo es steht (google sei dank)

http://www.savvy.net/seamless.htm

http://www.pixelpoke.com/Tutorial One/Seamless tiles tutorial.html

http://graphicssoft.about.com/library/tuts/bltut29cowspots.htm (dort steht wie man seamless tiles anfängt zu erstellen)

http://www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/seamless/1143.htm


mfg
Duddle


----------



## TheVirus (12. Februar 2002)

Die Geschichte mit dem Rubber Stamp kannte ich schon und hilft bringt mir nichts. Aber die andere Methode werde ich mal testen.

Thanx

TheVirus


----------

